# pistols in ($100-$300 price range)



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey everyone im looking for a extremely cheap pistol ($100-$300 price range) for competitive shooting, all i need to know right know is what are the cheapest pistols (semi auto or revolver) in that price range^^.

i was thinking a tokarev tt-33 and putting a compensator on, this style scope mount AIMTECH : 1911 AUTO GRIP SCOPE MOUNT - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools with either a c-more/burris red dot, then buying tons of mags and it kinda hard and to long to explane but just combine 2 mags together to make extended magazines.
what do you think of this being done to a tokarev tt-33, just an idea i might do it might not.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think your optic and mount will cost more than you gun. 

Ditch the optic, pay more for a better gun, you can scoop used Glocks for around $400-$450. Learn how to run the gun with standard sights and then later on you can add an optic if you so desire.

What kind of competition are you looking to enter?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

VAMarine is correct don't try to make an inexpensive gun work good with optics. If you are going to compete you will spend 35 to 50 buck in fees and ammo each time you go out. 

You can get a good Glock or CZ for 450 bucks and compete wiith a very good gun. 

A 100-300 dollar gun will make competing no fun with all the trouble you will have. Your times will suffer and that makes it less fun.

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

$100 to $300 isn't much of a budget for competition. What sort of competition are you looking at? Your looking at used in your price range, well used at that. The only new centerfire handgun in your price range that I can think of is the Hi-point, they can be had for under $200. I've never owned or shot one and they are controversial to say the least. Unless a .22 will work, I would think about a bigger budget. You could find a Buckmark or MK3 Ruger in the $300 range. Of course the actual firearm is really the just the beginning of your expenses when match shooting is concerned. Ammo costs are significant when you factor in practice and match use. The cheapest Wal-mart stuff may not be the best thing for match use. You will eventually want to look at reloading to help contain costs and develop better quality loads. Getting into match shooting is a significant financial commitment, if you wish to be competitive. While a $3000 custom job isn't mandatory, I would think a budget of $400 to $500 would be more realistic. You will at least come away with a better product.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> What kind of competition are you looking to enter?


Me thinks the competition is to find the cheapest gun.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

You might luck up and find a good used one somewhere but for new. You get what you pay for. My cousin has bought 3 (2 used and 1 new) and a xd used for under $300. Of course when you run a tax business people apparently try to sell you stuff all the time.

I don't know of many handguns undre $300. You have the skyy 9mm which is under $300 (at least local) with tax and all. My cousin bought one beginning of last year and has never shot it. Only others I know of is the NAA .22 derringer type pistols.

I do however agree with not buying the optic and accessories and purchasing a better gun. In most cases (didn't click your link) you will spend a lot for optics and accessories, in which you can get a good pistol and practice alittle with it for about the same amount. I can't commment on the tokarov (or whatever it is) because I have never heard of them. 

But case in point. A $300 with I'm guessing $200 in optics. I bought a h&k usp compact with night sights, shoulder harness, unckle mikes clip holster, and 2 spare mags for $500.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My advise is to buy quality brand guns used is much better than buying Cheap guns new.

As an example I bought this Siig Sauer P226 for $300 at a gun show.

It was a used police gun.

It was showing wear marks on the slide, but functioned perfectly.

I bought it and shot it a while , found I really liked the gun.

I sent it to CCR Refinishing CCR-REFINISHING and they were running a $79 dollar special so I got the slide refinished.










I really like this gun and I've got #379 in it.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My advise is to buy quality brand guns used is much better than buying Cheap guns new.

As an example I bought this Siig Sauer P226 for $300 at a gun show.

It was a used police gun.

It was showing wear marks on the slide, but functioned perfectly.

I bought it and shot it a while , found I really liked the gun.

I sent it to CCR Refinishing CCR-REFINISHING and they were running a $79 dollar special so I got the slide refinished.










I really like this gun and I've got $379 in a very high quality gun.

:smt1099


----------

